# TTF's Pick The Preakness MEGA Giveaway



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

TTF's Super Bowl giveaway was a HUGE success - so we've come up with another awesome prize package. This one revolves around the Preakness Stakes horse race coming up this Saturday.

*Here's how it works:*

1. First Bet: TRIFECTA - Pick the 1st-, 2nd- and 3rd-place finishers in *exact order*.

2. Kicker Bet: SUPERFECTA - Pick the 4th-place finisher.

3. Scratches: You must pick 5th through 10th places as well, just in case a horse scratches. If you pick a horse in your Top 4 that scratches, then your No. 5 pick will move up to 4, your No. 4 pick will move up to 3, and so on.

4. Tie-breaker: Pick a number between 1-500 for a tie-breaker.

Here's what your entry will look like. Each horse is given a number. Please use the horse number NOT the horse name, for your entry.

*Finishing order:
1. 12
2. 3
3. 7
4. 14

Scratch:
5-10: 1, 9, 6, 13, 2, 11

Tie-breaker
125*

Visit www.Preakness.com to see the running order. PLEASE NOTE: THE HORSE NUMBERS WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE UNTIL 5 p.m.TODAY (May 12). So you can't make a pick until those numbers are posted.

Once you post your picks, your bet is FINAL. You may not change your picks later.

Feel free to chat about about the horses, the jockeys and the race. We'll make a post locking the bets 5 minutes before post time on Saturday, May 15th.

The race will be televised on NBC.

*Now for the fun part. What do you win?*

If you hit the *TRIFECTA*, you'll receive:
2 days and 2 nights of guided fishing at Bay Flats Lodge for 2 anglers

$300 TTF Online shopping spree and free shipping from TeamTTF.com

A subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal

2 bags of each color of the new TTF Hackberry Hustler lure

If you hit the *SUPERFECTA*, you'll win all of the above AND:

A $250 gift card to Academy

A $250 gift card to Fishing Tackle Unlimited

This package is easily worth over $1500, and you can win it all just for making a few lucky picks.

Good luck to everyone, and this is our way of saying thanks to all you folks that keep our company up and running. We sincerely appreciate your business. Enjoy the contest!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

wow


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I know nuthin about the ponies, but I am looking forward to a lucky guess! Thats one heck of a deal! Thanks.

Somebody throw me a bone on some insider stuff!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

pelochas said:


> wow


x2


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TTF*

Finishing order:
1
4
7
11

Scratch:
2-5-3-12-6-8-10-9

Tie-breaker
250


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

awesome stuff!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

gater said:


> Finishing order:
> 1
> 4
> 7
> ...


FYI...



> PLEASE NOTE: THE HORSE NUMBERS WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE UNTIL 5 p.m.TODAY (May 12). So you can't make a pick until those numbers are posted.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I know nuthin about the ponies, but I am looking forward to a lucky guess! Thats one heck of a deal! Thanks.
> 
> Somebody throw me a bone on some insider stuff!


Feel free to discuss the race. Google Preakness 2010. All kinds of info out there on the ponies runnin' this year. Super Saver won the Kentucky Derby a few weeks ago.

Thanks from TTF and good luck to all!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

salth2o said:


> FYI...


it don't matter if you don't know horses.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Salth20*

Thanks, but I really don't think it matters much the way I bet! LOL
I'll check back though, thanks. Gater


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> it don't matter if you don't know horses.


The Preakness allows a max of 14 Horses. However, we won't officially know how many ponies are running until the annoucement at 5 today. Could be 14 or 9 or 7. So you need to wait, so you don't pick a number that doesn't count. Right now it looks like 12 but you never know.

Hurricane Ike was injured this AM, so Ike's out!
www.preakness.com

TTF


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> Once you post your picks, your bet is FINAL. You may not change your picks later.


i'm assuming only one pick per 2cooler? ice box isn't racing?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm assuming only one pick per 2cooler? ice box isn't racing?


Yes, ONE pick!

Thanks, TTF


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're welcome. ice box isn't racing??


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> you're welcome. ice box isn't racing??


Nope! They decided to wait till Belmont to run Ice Box again.

www.preakness.com click on Race Info then click on Contenders for current list. 12 Contenders right now.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that's surprising. thanks.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Super Saver is the pick to win


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> Super Saver is the pick to win


I agree. Especially since Borel is riding him again.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Lookin at Lucky will winYou'll be yelling "Lookin at Lucky" while catching fish at Bay flats Lodge with the Hackberry Hustler!!!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Paddy O'Prado is looking good, too!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

pelochas said:


> wow


WOW is right!

I might have to take a pay cut if somebody actually wins this thing! :rotfl:

I'm picking Seabiscuit. :help:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Lookin at Lucky will winYou'll be yelling "Lookin at Lucky" while catching fish at Bay flats Lodge with the Hackberry Hustler!!!!


I don't know. Its going to be tough calling the tri.



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Paddy O'Prado is looking good, too!


yup. now which order will they come in is the million dollar question. Go with the long shot Northern Giant.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Paddy Oprado will win or at least that is what my inside connection says. LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Super Saver won the Kentucky Derby a few weeks ago.


Gonna be wet again so he maybe a winner again. But don't count out Caracortada, he is rested up for this one.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Some odds on the Preakness can be found here: http://www.theonlinewire.com/4/6822...-Betting-Odds--The-Landscape-Has-Changed.aspx

TTF does not endorse nor encourage any illegal gambling activity over the internet. So don't send your bookie to us when it's time for you to pay up. sad3sm

I just wanted to throw some info out there to you folks who don't have a clue (like me).


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Draw results

1. Aikenite

2. Schoolyard Dreams

3. Pleasant Prince

4. Northern Giant

5. Yawanna Twist

6. Jackson Bend

7. Lookin At Lucky

8. Super Saver

9. Caracortado

10. Paddy O'Prado

11. First Dude

12. Dublin

www.preakness.com

Thread will be open to play till May 15(Sat).Will close 5 min before Post/Race start..

Good Luck!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Finishing order:
1. 10
2. 7
3.9*
*4. 2

Scratch:
5-10: 1, 12, 4,6, 11

Tie-breaker*

*220*


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Ryan and Jason, is this little betting thing you have going open to all 2coolers or are some of us not allowed to to play due to our past winning exploits.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Trogen13 said:


> Hey Ryan and Jason, is this little betting thing you have going open to all 2coolers or are some of us not allowed to to play due to our past winning exploits.


Open to all 2Coolers!

TTF


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

7
10
8
12

scratch: 1,9,4,6,11

tie breaker: 369


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TTF*

Let's try this again!

1.8
2.9
3.5
4.7

5-10: 10,3,1,2,12

Tie-breaker - 250


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

*Finishing order:
1. 10
2. 8
3. 7
4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 3, 2, 1, 9, 6, 11

Tie-breaker
347*

*Thanks TTF for putting this on.*


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

8
10
3
7

Scratch: 2,1,6,12,9,11

Tie Breaker: 337


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

4
11
1
10

scratch: 6, 3, 12, 2, 9, 5, 7, 8, 

tie: 86


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's my picks...

8
9
5
11


12,2,10,6,7,1

tie-> 3 lol


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

My pick
5
7
3
9

scratch: 2, 11, 4, 12, 1, 10

Tie: 254


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

8
10
5
12

Scratch: 1,2,4,6,9
Tie: 364


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

7
8
10
3

Scratch: 6,9,11,1,12

Tie: 112


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Finishing order:
1. 8
2. 10
3. 7
4. 12

Scratch: 5-10: 11-3-2-4-1-6

Tie-breaker
316


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

1. 7
2. 10
3. 9
4. 3

Scratch: 1,4,6,12,11

Tie: 123


----------



## redfish on (May 5, 2010)

1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 6

Scratch: 9, 4,12, 11, 5, 3, 2, 1

Tie: 68


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

7-8-9-2 finishing
10-6-12-1-3-11-4 scratch
143


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 12

Scratch 1-6, 9, 11

Tiebreaker 125


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

10
8
7
9

Scratch:
12,3,2,1,6,11,5,4

Tie-breaker
251

Thanks TTF!
JJ


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Finishing order:*
*1. 7*
*2. 9*
*3.10*
*4. 6*
*Scratch:*
*1, 12, 4,2, 11,5*

*Tie-breaker*

*346*


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

1. 8
2. 7
3. 12
4. 10

Scratch
6,4,2,11,1,3,5,9

Tie breaker:

300

Rob


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

8
7
10
9

scratch
12
2
6
3
11
1
4
5

tie breaker 379


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

*Finishing order:
1. 8
2. 10
3. 7
4. 2

Scratch:
12,9,6,1,3,4,5,11

Tie-breaker
152*

Leroy Likes Some Horse Racing


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Finishing order:*
*1. 9*
*2. 10*
*3. 7*
*4. 8*

*Scratch:*
*3, 2, 12, 4, 11, 5*

*Tie-breaker* 
*127*


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

1. 8
2. 10
3. 9
4. 7

Scratch: 12,2,6,1,4,5,11,3

Tie: 249


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

1. 10
2. 8
3. 7
4. 6

Scratch

9, 12, 2, 11

Tie breaker

176


----------



## Collier (Mar 15, 2005)

8-10-7-12

scratch
6-4-5-9-11-1-3-2

tie breaker
121


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

1. 8
2. 10
3. 11
4. 7

1, 12, 3, 9, 2, 6

Tie : 264


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

*Finishing order:
1. 8
2. 10
3. 9
4. 7

Scratch:
5-10: 12, 11, 6, 2, 1, 5, 3, 4

Tie-breaker
421

Thanks TTF!
*


----------



## Nateag (Oct 3, 2005)

Finishing Order
1. 8
2. 7
3. 6
4. 10

Scratch:
12,3,9,2,11,5

Tie-breaker
357


----------



## CELLIS_TX (Jan 21, 2010)

Finish order
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 6

5-10:2,9,3,1,12,

tie breaker
77


----------



## Trouthound (Jun 10, 2008)

Finish order: 9,7,8,10
Scratch: 12,6,2,1,5,4
Tie breaker: 3


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Finish Order
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 12

Scratch
9-1-6-11-2-3-5-4

Tie:
229


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Finish Order*
1. 3

2. 12

3. 4

4. 11

*Scratch*

1,6,9,10,2

*Tie Breaker*

368


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Finish 8-12-10-7
Scratch 9-11-6-2
Tie 333


----------



## biskit (May 3, 2010)

Finishing Order:
1. 10
2. 8
3. 4
4. 6

Scratch:
7,12,11,2,5,1

Tie-Breaker:
249


----------



## b0xii (Sep 1, 2009)

1. 8
2. 12
3. 7
4. 1

Scratch: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10

Tie-breaker
293


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

TRI
8
12
3
9

scratch
10,2,6,12,7,9

tie breaker
214


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Tri
11
4
8
2

Scratch
9,7,1,3,12,10

Tie breaker
333


----------



## OrangeCloud (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks to the sponsors*

*Finishing order:
1. 7
2. 8
3. 10
4. 9

Scratch:
5-10: 12,6,11,1,3,2

Tie-breaker
489*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finishing order:

1...8
2...10
3...9
4...7

Scratch...1,11,12,4,5,3

Tie Breaker....79


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

*WINNER-WINNER-CHICKEN DINNER*

*FINISHING ORDER:
1.	7
2.	6
3.	8
4.	10

SCRATCH:
5.	12
6.	9
7.	2
8.	5
9.	4
10.	1
11.	3
12.	11

TIE-BREAKER
151*

KEPP'N THA' FINGERZ CROZZED :doowapsta


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Finishing Order
1. #7
2. #12
3. #8
4. #10

Scratch: 9, 6, 3, 2, 5, 1

Tie Break: 46


----------



## dd5087 (Apr 24, 2006)

Finishing Order
1. 7
2. 8
3. 10
4. 9

Scratch: 12, 6, 2, 5, 11, 3

Tie Break: 249


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

1. 8
2. 12
3. 10
4. 7

11, 1, 3, 9, 2, 6

Tie : 5 

:clover::an6:


----------



## illusionfishin (Dec 8, 2008)

1. 8
2. 12
3. 7
4. 9

Scratch: 10, 2, 6, 1, 11, 3
Tie-breaker
123

Good luck everyone, Odd are against you


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

JB here are your winners!

Finishing Order:
11
8
7
10

Scratch:
12-9-2-5-3-4-2-1-6

Tie Breaker:
37

I can't wait to go fishing and shopping!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

1st - 10
2nd - 7
3rd - 8
4th - 9

Scratch:

6,11,4,3,12,1

Tiebreaker - 490

Thanks TTF!


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

Finishing order:
1. 8
2. 10
3. 7
4. 9

Scratch:
5-10: 3, 12, 5, 4, 2, 11
 
Tie-breaker 
361


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

*Finishing order:
1. 8*
*2. 10
3. 6
4. 3

Scratch:
5-10: 7,2,12,11,1,4

Tie-breaker
426*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*7, 8, 10 tri wheel (just kidding)*

*Finishing order:
1. 10*
*2. 7*
*3. 8*
*4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 9, 2, 6, 11, 1, 3*
*
Tie-breaker
428*


----------



## kronik85 (May 12, 2010)

*Finishing order:
1. 8*
*2. 6*
*3. 11*
*4. 3

Scratch:
5-10: 2, 5, 10, 1, 12, 9*
*
Tie-breaker
160
*


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Finishing Order:
8
10
7
12

Scratch:
5-10: 9-2-11-1-6-3

Tie Breaker:
225


----------



## Aggie'76 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Thanks TTF!*

:clover::flag:

Finishing Order:
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 6

Scratch 5-10:
9,12,2,1,4,3

Tie Breaker:
60


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Finishing order:
1. 7
2. 8
3. 2
4. 10

Scratch:
5-10: 1, 12, 4, 3, 5, 11

Tie-breaker
1293*


*T-BONE*


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Finish Order
1. 12
2. 7
3. 10
4. 8

Scratch
9-1-6-11-2-3-5-4

Tie: 181


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Finishing Order
1.8
2.10
3.3
4.6
Scratch
5-10:4,2,12,11,7,1
Tie Breaker
413


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

Finishing Order
1. 8
2. 5
3. 7
4. 10

Scratch
1-4-12-11-9-6-3


Tie break 
290

Thanks Speck


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Finishing Order
1. 7
2. 8
3. 12
4. 10

Scratch
3-2-6-11-9-1-4-5

Tie break 
21


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

1. First Bet: TRIFECTA - 8/7/10

2. Kicker Bet: SUPERFECTA - 8/7/10/6

3. Scratches: 5th through 10th places -> 12/5/11/3/9

4. Tie-breaker: 311


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Long Shot!*

*Finishing order:*
*1. 12*
*2. 10*
*3. **9*
*4. 6*

*Scratch: 7 , 8 , 2 , 1 , 5 , 3 , 11 , 4*

*Tie-breaker: **333*


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

finishing order
12
1
8
9

scratch....7 10 6 3 2 11 
tie breaker....369


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Listening to the pundits this morning they all think Super Saver is gonna' run away with it... no pun intended. :spineyes:

Track conditions are supposed to be dry and fast. Should make for a good race.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

1. 8
2. 7
3. 2
4. 9

scratch
10-1-12-6-4-5-3-11

Tie Breaker
400


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Finishing order:
1. 10
2. 8
3. 7
4. 2

Scratch: 5-10: 11-3-12-4-1-6

Tie-breaker
7


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Finishing order:
1. #10
2. #8
3. #6
4. #12

Scratch:

5-10: *2, 11, 3, 5, 1, 9*

Tie-breaker
302


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tri/Super
8/12/7/5

Scratch
10/11/6/9/3/2/1/4

Tie breaker
195


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

super 
8
10
7
12

scratch
9/2/11/3/4/5


Tie breaker
84


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

8-10-7-6 ///////9-12-4-1-2-3-11-5 //////////131


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Finshing Order:
1. 7
2. 11
3. 10
4. 8

Scratch:
12, 2, 1, 6, 9, 3

Tie: 
210


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*Picks*

Super
8
7
10
1

Scratch
9
5
12
3
2

Breaker
17


----------



## OrangeCloud (Jul 29, 2009)

*Article*

Here is a pretty good read on the race from Bloodhorse.com

http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/56995/preakness-preview-pace-could-make-the-race


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Finishing Order:
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 9, 6, 2, 11, 3, 1, 4, 5

Tie-breaker:
225


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Finishing Order
1. 10
2. 8
3. 7
4. 9

Scratch
3,4,6,11,1,12,

Tie Breaker
104


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

finish
7
8
6
12
9

scratch
1
6
2
3
4
5

tie
267


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Just give me the prize. No need to race.*

*Finishing order:
1. 7
2. 8
3. 10
4. 11

Scratch:
5-10: 12, 9, 1, 6, 5,4

Tie-breaker
250*


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

7,8,12,10
Scratch
9,6,4,2,11,5

Tie Breaker 27


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I put one too many in the "finish" just move 'wm down and make #9 the first on the scratch list. Sorry


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Finishing order:
1. 7
2. 8
3. 10
4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 2,9,12,1,6,3 

Tie-breaker
28


----------



## sharkcoach (Oct 6, 2005)

*preakness*

finish
8 7 10 9
scratch
2 1 12 4 5
#
499


----------



## john_jj04 (May 13, 2010)

*Finishing order:
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 9,11,2,5,3,1

Tie-breaker
250*


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

*Dry fast track changes everything*

#1-8
#2-5
#3-10
#4-6
Scratch 12,7,9,2,3

Tie breaker 300

Good Luck boys and girls:shamrock:


----------



## Sabalo32 (Jul 17, 2009)

finish
8
10
12
7
scratch 9,6,2,3,11,1

tie 332


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

win: paddy oprado

place: lookin at lucky

show: super saver


----------



## Cat8713 (May 14, 2010)

Finish
1. 9
2. 10
3. 7
4. 4

Scratch- 12, 5, 1, 8, 6

Tie breaker: 313


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

"Pick the Preakness" will close today 5 min before Post Time.

Take your shot at winning a 2 night 2 Day fishing trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Finish
10
8
12
7

Scratch 5-10: 3,5,6,4,9,11

Tie Breaker: 444


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Finishing order:
1. 7*
*2. 8
3. 1
4. 12

Scratch:
5-10: 10,2,5,6,4
Tie-breaker
4*


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

1 = 7
2 = 8
3 = 10
4 = 9


scratch = 12,6,2,11,5,3

Tie Breaker = 114


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

10
7
12
8

scratch 9,6,2,5,3,11

tb 252


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

10
8
12
7

scratch
1
3
6
2
5
4
11
9

tie
199


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Finish
8
7
10
9

Scratch
12,4,6,3,5,2,1,11

Tie breaker 237


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

8
10
7
4

5
11
12
9
2
3
6
1


275


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Finishing Order
1. 8
2. 7
3. 10
4. 9

Scratch: 12, 6, 2, 5, 11, 3

Tie Break: 13


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

finish
10
7
8
6


scratch = 12,2,3,9,4,1,5,11

Tie Breaker 250


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Finish: 8 12 7 6

Scratch: 9 10 1 2 4 11 3 5

Tie: 333


----------



## CHILLOUT (May 26, 2004)

Finish
1. 10
2. 7
3. 8
4. 9
Scratch 5-10: 2,3,1,12,6,11
Tie 283


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Finishing order:

1. 8
2. 10
3. 7
4. 9

Scratch 1,11,12,4,5,3

Tie Breaker 108


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson Bend(6) to win. 

10 starts--5 Wins 4 Places--1 Bad luck run in the Kentucky Derby. Got hung up in slop.


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

Finish Order:
7
6
9
8

Scratch:
10,2,12,3,1,4

Tiebreaker.
173

:cheers:


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

*Finishing Order:*
1. #7
2. #8
3. #12
4. #10

*Scratch:*
5-12: #3; #6; #1; #9; #2; #11; #4; #5.....

*Tie-breaker:*
34

Thank you Texas Tackle Factory!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finishing order: 

1. 10
2. 7
3. 8
4. 12

scratch:

5-10: 6, 9, 2, 1, 3, 11

tie-breaker: 55


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

1-8
2-7
3-10
4-6

4,3,12,9,1,11,2,5

tie breaker 226


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

1. 7
2. 8
3. 10
4. 2


6,1,3,11,12,9,4,5


383


----------



## mattm6510 (May 27, 2008)

7
8
9
11
10, 1,4,6,2,5,3,12
152


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

FO:
1. 3
2. 8
3. 5
4. 10

Scratch horses:
9, 2, 4, 6, 7, 1

Tie breaker: 
322


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

*"one time"*

finish:
8
5
7
2

scratch: 
10, 9, 12

Tie:
366


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Super:
8,10,7,12

scratch:
9,4,6,2,111,3

379


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Tic toc tic toc.

About 13 minutes 'til this thing goes on lock down. Get 'em in!


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Finishing Order
1. 10
2. 7
3. 8
4. 12
Scratch:
5-10: 9,2,6,1,11,3

Tie-Breaker:
120


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

CLOSED

No entries after this post will be entered in the contest.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Finishing Order:
1. 8
2. 10
3. 7
4. 9


Scratch
5-10: 6,2,3,1,12,4


Tiebreaker 216


----------



## kronik85 (May 12, 2010)

sucks to be you chris... what time does the race actually start btw?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Starting gate now....


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

And they're off!!!!


----------



## kronik85 (May 12, 2010)

kronik85 said:


> *Finishing order:
> 1. 8*
> *2. 6*
> *3. 11*
> ...


lol, I was so excited ...the entire time.... I fail @ horse betting... 11, 8, then 6 like 3/4 of the race.... pretty close to my trifecta ><


----------



## kronik85 (May 12, 2010)

final results



7
11
6


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, D. Wayne Lucas has got to be second guesing himself about using Baffert's ex-Looking at Lucky jockey to ride Dublin. That horse took a right in an all left turn race...LOL


----------



## kronik85 (May 12, 2010)

thanks TTF for making this the most exciting horse race ever for me..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kronik85 said:


> thanks TTF for making this the most exciting horse race ever for me..


X 2, this was over the top!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

How come my edit button won't work??


----------



## biskit (May 3, 2010)

Thanks TTF this made the race even better. I was'nt close but still a good time.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

kronik85 said:


> thanks TTF for making this the most exciting horse race ever for me..


X 3


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well...that's while they call it 'gambling'....

Thanks TTF for the fun... Now I remember why I QUIT betting on ponies...LOL


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Did anyone win? Come close? 

Does anyone remember that fat guy who won $900,000 on super saver on that $100,000 freebie bet. Well he bet more money on Looking at lucky to win.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Who won? rs


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Who won? rs


I reviewed the picks and it doesn't appear that anyone was able to correctly name the top 3 or 4 horses. In fact, if I remember correctly, only 1 poster picked the top 2.

Thank you for the contest. Next up the Belmont Stakes?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

No winner.

Thinking about a Indy 500 contest.

TTF


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> No winner.
> 
> Thinking about a Indy 500 contest.
> 
> TTF


Good Idea.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Indy 500, How about Charlotte in the All Star Race, just sayin. rs


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Dang, I was close, got 1st and 2nd. Figures....if I'd have had money on that, I wouldn't even be close. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

THANKS TTF FOR THE CHANCE TO WIN SOME COOL STUFF...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> No winner.
> 
> Thinking about a Indy 500 contest.
> 
> TTF


If someone wins the Indy 500 and the Coca Cola 600 in same day this year they get 20 million.


----------

